# Angel is here! :D



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Angel arrived today. And I have to show her off. 
She's already absolutely perfect, even wild and crazy- she's such a brat, I love it! She has the perfect temperment and we are going to get along really well, I'm already in love with her.
Here she is!!








Da Mouf.








Us together<3








Exploring the light fixture








She acts very wild, but I think she mostly thinks it's a game, as she doesn't act very bothered once you do catch her- in fact, I can stroke her back without her fussing at me. She'll make a wonderful companion for me, and she's going to be a blast to train.
She was free-flying in the (bird proofed) bathroom with me when they were taken, I caught her for photos and then returned her to her cage. I'll take her out again later. She seems to be in full health, I did hear one sneeze but a sneeze is not a concern- multiple ones are. I'm watching her very closely.


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

is she a starling? what's her story?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup, european starling.

She hasn't got a special story- in fact, she was captive bred and I purchased her from a breeder. I used to have a rescued starling whom I loved dearly and I couldn't pass up the chance for another.


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

I love her coloring! Very unique but similiar to our wild starlings. Beautiful!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I had no idea that starlings were bred and sold as pets! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Shes so pretty, is she fledgeling? She looks pretty young still, and since you are holding her I am gonna say she already looks pretty tame 

How is she liking her new cage?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I think she lived in an aviary, as she's used to slightly longer distance flight and complained at first about confinement. She seems to like it a lot now, though.

She's not tame at all, she was never handled before I got her except when she was thrown in the box to be shipped- she was raised by her parents. No human contact. She tolerates me handling her (although she's tough to catch) and is a total brat.  She's already becoming more tame with me and I'm starting harness training now.

She is a year and a half old, surgically sexed female. She's just very active and has a sweet face.


----------

